# Ohio 220 Inch Monster Buck Scam



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

The buck:


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Scam?......LMI.......Mack


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

*The scam:*

http://www.ohiooutdoornews.com/articles/2009/01/08/top_news/news04.txt

Circleville, Ohio - Rob McCarley is no stranger to seeing - and ultimately shooting - big deer in Ohio's woods.

But the buck the Circleville farmer scored on Dec. 8 was not just another big deer.

This one, a big 17-point nontypical taken on private land in southern Franklin County, green scored at 220.

It was McCarley's seventh buck that will qualify for the Buckeye Big Buck Club, which for inclusion requires a minimum of 160 inches for nontypical deer. Three of those bucks scored at 185 or better, and all of them were killed with a bow. Maybe even more remarkable is that all seven of these deer were killed within a 20-mile radius of metropolitan Columbus.


McCarley, 47, shot the 220-class buck, his biggest to date, on Dec. 8, the Monday following gun season. The story of the hunt is not a long, drawn out affair, to be sure.

"From when I saw this deer to the time I shot it was about two minutes," he said. "It was one of those things where from the time I saw him come into the woods, saw he was a shooter and let the arrow go it was about two minutes total. That's probably a good thing, I guess, because it didn't give me time to get nervous."

McCarley hadn't been in his tree stand long before the big buck approached from the backside, walking within 20 yards of McCarley's position.

"He was looking, and he could tell there was something wrong," McCarley said. "So, that's when I shot him."

McCarley, using a compound bow, shot the bruiser in the neck, not the most ideal of locations but the buck was looking straight at him when McCarley took the chance.

The tougher part, however, was in the track. It took McCarley three hours to trail and eventually find the deer.

It was a perfect day for hunting, McCarley reasoned, given that a fresh blanket of snow had fallen during the weekend. Warmer temperatures on Dec. 8, though, meant there was still some snow on the ground, but also places where melting snow had left bare spots on the landscape. It made for a tough track with little blood for McCarley to follow.

"He was bleeding, but he was just dripping blood, not pouring it out," McCarley said. "In the snow, I could follow his trail, but in the spots where the snow was melting I would lose him again. Eventually, I lost (the trail) altogether, so I just started making circles."

The buck, it turned out, had traveled about 500 yards after the shot.

"The entry wound was up high and there wasn't no exit wound because I shot straight onto him," McCarley said. "There wasn't any real hole for the blood to come out. But, as soon as he laid down he just poured it out in buckets. I think he had bled on the inside the whole time he was running around."

When McCarley finally did locate the deer, the find was impressive. The main beams are 8 inches in circumference where they come out of the buck's head, and he said it's impossible to completely wrap a hand around the area where the brow tines meet the main beams.

"And it holds a lot of that on some of those other circumference measures, so that's what will help him score so good," McCarley said.

McCarley, who said all of his bigger deer have been killed in either Franklin or Pickaway counties, continues to be impressed by the quality of the state's bucks.

"Every year, you hear about more and more big deer being killed," he said. "Ten years ago, you hardly ever heard about a 200-inch deer being killed, but now there's a half dozen a year."

The first person McCarley called was a buddy from his days at Grove City High School, Mark Hemming, who now happens to be the district manager for the Division of Wildlife in southeast Ohio.

"That evening, (McCarley) called me at home; it was about 9:30 or 10,"_Hemming said. "I said 'did you kill a big one, did you?' And he said 'Oh, yeah.' He wouldn't have called me that late otherwise."

So, why is it that more often than not McCarley seems to find himself in the company of large bucks?

"He spends a lot of time scouting," Hemming guessed. "He's a full-time farmer and he sees a lot of acreage ... In combine time, he gets to observe a lot of wildlife."

In their younger years, Hemming and McCarley spent a lot of time trapping together. When Hemming was manager of Cooper Hollow Wildlife Area several years ago he was there when McCarley shot his first turkey.

"There's just a lot of firsts with us," Hemming said. "I was the best man in his wedding and he actually waited until trapping season (closed) that year and he got married the day after."


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

*The truth:*

Ohio Circleville Herald

Wednesday, January 28, 2009 12:15 PM CST
Circleville, Ohio - A 220-class buck supposedly shot on private land in suburban Franklin County turns out to be a game preserve kill that was allegedly checked in as a wild animal.

Rob McCarley, of Circleville, has been charged with making false statements to a deer check station for the kill of the non-typical 17-pointer.

Ohio Outdoor News unwittingly detailed the hunter's false story in a Page 1 article in its Jan. 2 issue. The newspaper was alerted to the story originally by a DNR_Division of Wildlife e-mail showing a picture of hunter and buck.

However, on Monday, Jan. 12, this statement came from the Division of Wildlife: "It has just come to our attention that the deer mentioned (in the initial e-mail) was not taken in Franklin County as reported. The deer was taken legally, but on a pay to hunt preserve (Whitetail Haven of Ohio) ... in northeast Ohio. It was reported to state wildlife officers that McCarley paid $12,500 and shot the deer with a rifle ... "


Mike Moore, editor of Ohio Outdoor News, interviewed McCarley and wrote the newspaper's story on Jan. 2.

"I'm really at a loss for words about how disappointing this is,"_said Moore. "In my 13 years of working in the print industry, this is the first where I've been put in the position of becoming a source for a follow up to a story I originally wrote. This (case) will certainly have a chilling effect on any big deer we see or write about in the future, and that's unfortunate for those who take game legally."

Mike Rex, recording secretary of the Buckeye Big Buck Club where McCarley has six other deer, said that McCarley's deception will likely be a hot topic at the BBBC's February board meeting. Rex said club policy is to remove only a buck that has been questioned. Three of McCarley's bucks in the club scored at or better than 185.

"As of right now, we have no information that leads us to suspect there is nothing wrong with (McCarley's) other deer," said Ron Rogers, a Division of Wildlife law enforcement supervisor in central Ohio who supervised the investigation.

The BBBC is nonprofit organization founded in 1957 to encourage trophy deer "taken in fair chase" in the wild. The club scores bucks with a minimum 160 inches for nontypical deer racks.

The Division of Wildlife charged McCarley after investigators received information from multiple sources that he had shot the deer with a gun at a game preserve, Rogers said.

"We treat every report of illegally taking of a deer with vigor and a sense of urgency," Rogers said. "That is what we are paid to do."

A deer cannot be scored by the BBBC without a metal tag from a check station, Rex said, and it has to be from the county from where the deer was harvested or an adjacent county.

McCarley, 47, was to be arraigned on the misdemeanor charge Jan. 22 in Circleville Municipal Court. The charge carries a maximum penalty of up to 30 days in jail and a maximum $250 fine.

In an interview with Ohio Outdoor News Jan. 14., McCarley said he plans to write a letter of apology to the newspaper and make amends to friends to whom he lied.

"I really hurt my reputation. That's my stupid thing," he said. "I am here to tell you that there is no one more sorry than I am ... I have egg on my face."

Roy Yoder operator of the family-owned Whitetail Haven of Ohio in Fredericksburg in Holmes County, said McCarley is probably going through "the worst embarrassment of his life . . . he is going to be needled pretty hard if he got the (other BBBC deer) the wrong way."

Yoder said McCarley was a gentleman at the preserve and paid for the deer. According to the preserve's rates, a buck that scores 190 to 199 goes for $12,500.

The McCarley incident has focused unwanted publicity on his 158-acre hunting preserve, Yoder said.

"It's bad for us," Yoder said.

Even though McCarley legally shot the trophy buck at the preserve, Yoder said, "I had no idea he was going to do this. It made me feel sick to the stomach."

Mike Tonkovich, the state's leading deer biologist, said stories such as McCarley's account lend credibility to rumors that swirl anytime someone shoots a trophy-class deer.

"Unfortunately, any good buck is going to be dirty until proven otherwise," said Tonkovich, who relies on accurate harvest data to effectively manage the deer herd.

As for the McCarley case in particular, Tonkovich said "Ohio is very capable of producing deer like that, so why would you question it? I would have been sucked in too."


----------



## Hawgleg (Jan 3, 2009)

McCarley has admitted he shot this buck at a high fence operation in Ohio paying $12,500. He then check it in as a fair chase buck but has since admitted this was a lie.See the Ohio Sportsman site as this has been a hot topic there.


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Wonder why he would say it was fair chase?.....To make him look like his was a good fair chase hunter.......Mack


----------



## Zarathustra (Oct 5, 2005)

"Three of McCarley's bucks in the club scored at or better than 185.

"As of right now, we have no information that leads us to suspect there is nothing wrong with (McCarley's) other deer," said Ron Rogers, a Division of Wildlife law enforcement supervisor in central Ohio who supervised the investigation."

What are the odds? If I was forced to make a bet, ....


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter (Apr 24, 2006)

From this point on, It doesnt matter about those 6 other bucks in the book... Even if there is no proof he shot those on ranches, I would forever assume he lied about them as well.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

The lies caught up with Mitch R. too a few years ago. Some antler worshippers will do almost anything to try and make others believe that they are the best hunter around.

L & O


----------



## BWHUNTR (Oct 3, 2008)

*Thats very unfortunate and to put it mildly...............what a freaken idiot! Would I question the other bucks he has listed with BBBC? A cheater does it once, he'll do it again. I am sorry but this is just another slap in the face from all of us that do it the right way.:rant::rant::rant:*
*Just my opinion on the subject.*


----------



## MT406 (Nov 18, 2007)

how ghey. what has trophy hunting come to? is lying to the CO/check in station a crime? he should be punished for such a pathetic lie!!!


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Ferris_StateHunter said:


> From this point on, It doesnt matter about those 6 other bucks in the book... Even if there is no proof he shot those on ranches, I would forever assume he lied about them as well.


Absolutely. No reason to trust anything that guy has ever submitted.


----------



## HTC (Oct 6, 2005)

It is a sad tale. 

I don't know what he was thinking....the picture sure doesn't lend itself to his story. He said there was only patches of snow making tracking difficult. Looking at the snow in the picture, Hellen Keller could have tracked that deer.


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

I thought Ohio was a shotgun only state. Doesn't matter. If some guy wants to spend 12,000 dollars on a rack to hang on the wall, I could care less. But to lie about the situation, seems to give all hunters a bad name in the general public's eye. It seems that we always take one step forward and two steps back. I guess these guys won't be happy til' huntings out lawed all together. Well, with the money this guy seems to have, he'll probably still be able to. Thanks McCarley....Thanks


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

3fingervic said:


> I thought Ohio was a shotgun only state. Doesn't matter. If some guy wants to spend 12,000 dollars on a rack to hang on the wall, I could care less. But to lie about the situation, seems to give all hunters a bad name in the general public's eye. It seems that we always take one step forward and two steps back. I guess these guys won't be happy til' huntings out lawed all together. Well, with the money this guy seems to have, he'll probably still be able to. Thanks McCarley....Thanks


Ohio Public Hunting is shotgun only. A game preserve you can hunt with whatever weapon the owner allows... as it is their deer, not the states deer that you'll be harvesting. 

Sounds like he got a good deal at least...I mean the story said a 190 - 199" deer goes for $12.500 and this one is 220"! :lol::lol: Man, I crack myself up.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

srconnell22 said:


> ........Sounds like he got a good deal at least...I mean the story said a 190 - 199" deer goes for $12.500 and this one is 220"! :lol::lol: Man, I crack myself up.


Returning customers probably get a nice discount.

Regarding the rifle......rifles can also be used in southern Mich. if the deer ranch allows it. The rifle/shotgun line has doesn't matter inside a fence. It's also nice to know that the high fence farms can also feed and bait their deer even though a deer farm is the only place CWD has ever been found in Mich.

L & O


----------



## Zarathustra (Oct 5, 2005)

Liver and Onions said:


> The lies caught up with Mitch R. too a few years ago. Some antler worshippers will do almost anything to try and make others believe that they are the best hunter around.
> 
> L & O


L & O, that statement is so true. This is going to sound funny, but in some way I feel sorry for guys like this, because they must have some serious self-esteem issues. To require validation from your hunting peers that badly is kind of sad really.


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

It's pretty obvious why the guy did what he did.
Fair chase vs. High Fence.
He may have shot some nice deer in the past and did it fair chase. He had 3 right at or above 185" but could not seem to break the 200" mark so to massage the ego and pump out his chest in the hunting world he decides to buy it, lie about it and then get caught doing it.
seems about right to me.
Hope they take his hunting privileges away too so he can have some sparetime to admire his new mount.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Liver and Onions said:


> Returning customers probably get a nice discount.


Good point.


----------



## Ole Spike (Nov 22, 2004)

Makes you wonder if the other big ones were taken the same way. Nothing worse than a liar.


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

Liver and Onions said:


> The lies caught up with Mitch R. too a few years ago. Some antler worshippers will do almost anything to try and make others believe that they are the best hunter around.
> 
> L & O


Just curious as to what lies you are referring to as far as Mitch R?


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

Ferris_StateHunter said:


> From this point on, It doesnt matter about those 6 other bucks in the book... Even if there is no proof he shot those on ranches, I would forever assume he lied about them as well.



But here's the thing - McCarley is a great hunter, perhaps the greatest of the great. When word got out that he killed this stupendous buck, he was deluged with phone calls, offers of sponsorships, etc. Folks were clamoring for the buck to be panel-scored by Boone & Crockett. He's a quiet, reclusive guy, and, perhaps because he'd had a couple previous brushes with the law, he just plain shuns publicity. Some of his friends who are measurers for the BBBC examined this buck and not only swear it's real, but that he actually shot it in a fair-chase setting. McCarley only spun this tale of the buck being taken in a fenced enclosure to spare himself the notoriety associated with taking such a huge buck. Why, if it that wasn't the case, he would have accepted the $20,000 offered to him by Greg Smalderone, proprietor of the Ohio Whitetail Musuem, who offered the cash if McCarley could substantiate the spot where the deer was killed. Nope, money means nothing to McCarley, and that's why he decided not to cash in. If you think McCarley was reclusive before, just wait; although he'll still kill a booner or two each season through his unmatched hunting prowess, he will never again have any of his antlers measured. 

As for me, there is nothing, NOTHING that will convince me that McCarley's buck is not legit. He is being convicted without a trial. Leave the poor man alone.


----------



## Zarathustra (Oct 5, 2005)

farmlegend,

I love that post. I was about to post something similar, but you beat me to it.


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

farmlegend said:


> But here's the thing - McCarley is a great hunter, perhaps the greatest of the great. When word got out that he killed this stupendous buck, he was deluged with phone calls, offers of sponsorships, etc. Folks were clamoring for the buck to be panel-scored by Boone & Crockett. He's a quiet, reclusive guy, and, perhaps because he'd had a couple previous brushes with the law, he just plain shuns publicity. Some of his friends who are measurers for the BBBC examined this buck and not only swear it's real, but that he actually shot it in a fair-chase setting. McCarley only spun this tale of the buck being taken in a fenced enclosure to spare himself the notoriety associated with taking such a huge buck. Why, if it that wasn't the case, he would have accepted the $20,000 offered to him by Greg Smalderone, proprietor of the Ohio Whitetail Musuem, who offered the cash if McCarley could substantiate the spot where the deer was killed. Nope, money means nothing to McCarley, and that's why he decided not to cash in. If you think McCarley was reclusive before, just wait; although he'll still kill a booner or two each season through his unmatched hunting prowess, he will never again have any of his antlers measured.
> 
> As for me, there is nothing, NOTHING that will convince me that McCarley's buck is not legit. He is being convicted without a trial. Leave the poor man alone.


 
Kinda like OJ. There is always someone who says he is innocent.


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

farmlegend said:


> But here's the thing - McCarley is a great hunter, perhaps the greatest of the great. When word got out that he killed this stupendous buck, he was deluged with phone calls, offers of sponsorships, etc. Folks were clamoring for the buck to be panel-scored by Boone & Crockett. He's a quiet, reclusive guy, and, perhaps because he'd had a couple previous brushes with the law, he just plain shuns publicity. Some of his friends who are measurers for the BBBC examined this buck and not only swear it's real, but that he actually shot it in a fair-chase setting. McCarley only spun this tale of the buck being taken in a fenced enclosure to spare himself the notoriety associated with taking such a huge buck. Why, if it that wasn't the case, he would have accepted the $20,000 offered to him by Greg Smalderone, proprietor of the Ohio Whitetail Musuem, who offered the cash if McCarley could substantiate the spot where the deer was killed. Nope, money means nothing to McCarley, and that's why he decided not to cash in. If you think McCarley was reclusive before, just wait; although he'll still kill a booner or two each season through his unmatched hunting prowess, he will never again have any of his antlers measured.
> 
> As for me, there is nothing, NOTHING that will convince me that McCarley's buck is not legit. He is being convicted without a trial. Leave the poor man alone.


So let me get this straight!
He was not lying when he said he shot this deer on one of the properties he hunts? 
He was not lying to the C/O's and biologists when he checked the deer in? 
He has madeup the new story to coverup his old story so that people will leave him alone and also so that the where abouts of the deers demise will not be disclosed? 
All at the risk of prosecution.
I am not disputing that this guy is not a great whitetail hunter by no means, FarmLegend.
But he has spun quite a tail for whatever reason and with what you have added still makes no sense to me is all.
If he did not want publicity for a 200+" buck then he should have never had it scored.
Sounds like the guy has made his bed.


----------



## Zarathustra (Oct 5, 2005)

wintrrun said:


> So let me get this straight!
> He was not lying when he said he shot this deer on one of the properties he hunts?
> He was not lying to the C/O's and biologists when he checked the deer in?
> He has madeup the new story to coverup his old story so that people will leave him alone and also so that the where abouts of the deers demise will not be disclosed?
> ...


:lol: I am not sure which is funnier, the above, or this piece from farmlegend's post: "Greg Smalderone, proprietor of the Ohio Whitetail Musuem" I nominate this thread for a sticky.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Zarathustra said:


> :lol: I am not sure which is funnier, the above, or this piece from farmlegend's post: "Greg Smalderone, proprietor of the Ohio Whitetail Musuem" I nominate this thread for a sticky.


This did just make my day! :yikes::lol:


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

wintrrun said:


> So let me get this straight!
> He was not lying when he said he shot this deer on one of the properties he hunts?
> He was not lying to the C/O's and biologists when he checked the deer in?
> He has madeup the new story to coverup his old story so that people will leave him alone and also so that the where abouts of the deers demise will not be disclosed?
> ...


I think a lot of guy's are just plain jealous of McCarley's success.


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter (Apr 24, 2006)

farmlegend said:


> I think a lot of guy's are just plain jealous of McCarley's success.


If he lied, then he lied, If he didn't why the contradicting stories. 

If in fact he did lie, I am not jealous of that. Sure I'd love to hold a buck like that, but who in their right mind wouldn't. But please do not pass it off as fair chase if indeed it was not.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

> farmlegend said:
> 
> 
> > I think a lot of guy's are just plain jealous of McCarley's success.


Not to mention his boyish good looks.:lol::lol:

Big T


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

QDMAMAN said:


> Not to mention his boyish good looks.:lol::lol:
> 
> Big T


Tell me about it. Fact is, McCarley was subject to the same scrutiny two years ago when he won the 2007 Buckeye Iron Man competition; detractors claimed he'd been "juicing", but they couldn't prove it. And a lot of folks were jealous, too, especially since he was the first cigarette smoker to win that contest, for the second time, no less.


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

farmlegend said:


> I think a lot of guy's are just plain jealous of McCarley's success.


not jealous. 
curious as to how he as a sportsman let his success lead to a misdemeanor charge.
I'll wait for the final outcome though because he is innocent til proven guilty.


----------



## Wishn I was fishn (Mar 4, 2001)

farmlegend said:


> Tell me about it. Fact is, McCarley was subject to the same scrutiny two years ago when he won the 2007 Buckeye Iron Man competition; detractors claimed he'd been "juicing", but they couldn't prove it. And a lot of folks were jealous, too, especially since he was the first cigarette smoker to win that contest, for the second time, no less.


I remember that story well. Although it didn't seem to get alot of attention on this site. He passed two separate polygraph test to disprove the juicing claims and still he was chastised. The poor fella.


----------



## HTC (Oct 6, 2005)

farmlegend said:


> Tell me about it. Fact is, McCarley was subject to the same scrutiny two years ago when he won the 2007 Buckeye Iron Man competition; detractors claimed he'd been "juicing", but they couldn't prove it. And a lot of folks were jealous, too, especially since he was the first cigarette smoker to win that contest, for the second time, no less.


I heard McCarley had made several "donations" at a fertility clinic. I am thinking of taking my wife down. Sure it is a little weird but who wouldn't want to share a house with those genes.


----------



## Zarathustra (Oct 5, 2005)

This guy is the real deal. Here is a picture of a buck he shot several years ago:


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

Zarathustra said:


> This guy is the real deal. Here is a picture of a buck he shot several years ago:


Z, thanks for sharing. He shoulda entered that one, who knows, it could have been a world record.

On another note, did anyone see McCarley clean up on _Jeopardy_ last week? I thought Alex Trebec was gonna **** a brick.


----------



## HTC (Oct 6, 2005)

Zarathustra said:


>


For those of you not familiar, this is an obvious fake, a doctored picture if you will. Just look at the head, antlers are way too far apart, the ears are drooping and there is staining...This is not a real picture.


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

HTC said:


> For those of you not familiar, this is an obvious fake, a doctored picture if you will. Just look at the head, antlers are way too far apart, the ears are drooping and there is staining...This is not a real picture.


----------



## HTC (Oct 6, 2005)

farmlegend said:


>


I can't always get the thoughts out of my head and onto the screen while at work:lol: In short, I didn't make the joke obvious enough....


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

skipper34 said:


> Just curious as to what lies you are referring to as far as Mitch R?


The lie that Mitch claimed to shoot the next world record!!


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

> farmlegend said:
> 
> 
> > Tell me about it. Fact is, McCarley was subject to the same scrutiny two years ago when he won the 2007 Buckeye Iron Man competition; detractors claimed he'd been "juicing", but they couldn't prove it. And a lot of folks were jealous, too, especially since he was the first cigarette smoker to win that contest, for the second time, no less.


Since he dominated the race so thoroughly they have since discontinued it. Seems that the date had a lot to do with it because it took place right after ice out on Lake Erie and he was the only one that didn't DQ in the swim portion. Ironman fans know him more affectionately as "The Walrus".

Big T


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

skipper34 said:


> Just curious as to what lies you are referring to as far as Mitch R?


I guess that's been answered.

L & O


----------



## NoWake (Feb 7, 2006)

The real scam is the fact that he's trying to make everyone believe that's his real hair on his head. Looks to me like he is definitely enhancing with liberal amounts of GLH from Ron Popeil.


----------



## Ole Spike (Nov 22, 2004)

:lol::lol::lol: Ha Ha You guys are killing me!!!!!!!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

BIG bucks and BIG egos cause BIG problems


----------



## Scott K (Aug 26, 2008)

Move this thread to the Hall of Fame forum. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

It's been rumored that McCarley has been spotted in Michigan hunting under an assumed name while trying to disguise himself with a cheap $10 toupe. :yikes:


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Munsterlndr said:


> It's been rumored that McCarley has been spotted in Michigan hunting under an assumed name while trying to disguise himself with a cheap $10 toupe. :yikes:


 

I was wondering how long it would take for this to come up. :lol:

Sorry Tony L., no offense.


----------



## Ole Spike (Nov 22, 2004)

:lol::lol::lol: My side is hurting now!!!:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

> Whit1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry Tony L., no offense.


Whit1, lucky for you Tony doesn't know how to turn on a computer.:lol::lol::lol:
Amazing likeness though.:lol:

Big T


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

:lol:
Anyone ever been to McCarley's boot camp? I hear he's got the bucks trained to bed in his children's sandbox.


----------



## Wishn I was fishn (Mar 4, 2001)

Ah yes. The old sand box Big buck bed.


----------



## Hungry Wolf (Mar 26, 2002)

farmlegend said:


> :lol:
> Anyone ever been to McCarley's boot camp? I hear he's got the bucks trained to bed in his children's sandbox.


Shhhhhh! I don't think we are supposed to talk about that...


----------



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

farmlegend said:


> :lol:
> Anyone ever been to McCarley's boot camp? I hear he's got the bucks trained to bed in his children's sandbox.


No, not the sandbox, McCarley uses the Trampoline buck bed method. :lol:


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

farmlegend said:


> :lol:
> Anyone ever been to McCarley's boot camp? I hear he's got the bucks trained to bed in his children's sandbox.


He has a soon to be released video "Moments with McCarley" which details his buck bed tactics as well as the names of secure "No Tell" shooting farms. 

Another video, surely to be redone after this latest fiasco, offered tips on transporting huge bucks from where they were really taken to home without getting seen. It was titled, "Sight Unseen or Hide 'em So They Don't See 'em and So They Don't Know Where Ya Shot 'em."


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

You caught a few fish until the piling got a bit high. Farm Legend, your last name is fitting. This was quite entetaining.


----------

